# Louie



## radiokeet (Nov 8, 2020)

I lost Louie (the green one in the picture) this morning. I was out on the balcony and I saw him in the living room. Came in to hang out with him and in the half second the door was open he flew out and away. I searched. I posted online. No luck. Marcel, his buddy chirps every once in a while searching for him. I am heartbroken. I didn't keep my little buddy safe. It is my fault. Getting Marcel's wings clipped on Friday so this doesn't happen to him too. Louie was so playful and adventurous. I miss him so so much.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm sorry your Louie got out. Maybe he'll come back! Keep searching and an eye out <3 
Just a heads up, getting Marcel clipped doesn't guarantee he'll not be able to fly. It just means he won't be able to fly as well. Imho, a better plan is to flight train recall with Marcel so if he does get out you can call him back rather than him be at an even greater disadvantage if he did get out.


----------



## radiokeet (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for the advice. I feel so awful for allowing this to happen. It is heartbreaking. 
I hate to clip their wings. Do you have any resources for flight training? They were very bonded to each other and not as much to me. I can get Marcel out of the cage and he will fly about a foot to my finger if I offer a treat. That's about as far as I've gotten.

Many thanks.
Tara


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you keep Marcel in the cage and open the balcony door enough so his chirps can be heard, maybe if Louie is around he will hear Marcel and come back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Follow the recommendations in the link below.
Praying you'll be able to get little Louie back.

What to do if your budgie is lost*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that Louie got lost! Please don't give up searching for him yet - I will also send my best wishes for his safe return. 

Keep us posted!


----------

